

Zuckerberg downplays Silicon Valley’s start-up status - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/zuckerberg-downplays-silicon-valleys-start-up-status/201111014398.html

======
Jeff_29
While I applaud his effort to help the Aussie's feel that they don't need to
move halfway around the world in order to grow their startup, and while it
seems that the world for startups is getting flatter, it is very hard for me
to believe that Facebook would be what it is today if Zuck and his pals hadn't
moved to Silicon Valley.

Just the opinion of a HN newbie who has never actually been to Silicon Valley.

